# Windows-Device Timeout



## ~Phenom~ (May 18, 2006)

Hi guys , 
for the last few days , I am getting the following pop up message on my machine and also facing system hang-up frequently anytime I am working:


"
Windows-Device Timeout
The specified I/O operation on \Device\Harddisk\DRO was not completed before the timeout period expired.
Cancel          Try Again                  Continue

"
Can u tell me the reason and the  solution???
Please help guys....


----------



## ~Phenom~ (May 18, 2006)

Come on guys , not even a single reply yet???
Please all u geeks, help me out.....


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 18, 2006)

I read about it & found that it happens when the HDD got some problems!
So try to run Scandisk and if the problem is not solved then contact ur system vendor...


----------



## ~Phenom~ (May 18, 2006)

thanx for reply.
i scandisk my C ( windows drive) and it showed 1.32 GB bad sectors.
Can that might be the reason?????
I have got Win XP SP2 on a P4 , 845GVSR machine.My HDD is 80 GB seagate.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 18, 2006)

Now its clear dude!
Hurry and ask ur system vendor to replace it, otherwise u'll loose ur important data...


----------



## ~Phenom~ (May 19, 2006)

but , its out of warranty coz mine had only one yr warranty and not 5 yr warranty which seagate introduced one week after i purchased my HDD.
My bad luck.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 19, 2006)

Ask him to repair it!
I don't know anything about it but hv heard that bad sectors can be marked so that no more data can be lost in those sectors...

[EDIT]
Run Scandisk in DOS and make a full scan (can't remember the exact option but its like thorough of windows scandisk). Sometimes it also help in marking the BAD sectors.
[/EDIT]


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 19, 2006)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> thanx for reply.
> i scandisk my C ( windows drive) and it showed *1.32 GB bad sectors*.
> Can that might be the reason?????
> I have got Win XP SP2 on a P4 , 845GVSR machine.My HDD is 80 GB seagate.



OFF Topic...

i am really stunned... u sure it showed 1.32 *GB*... thats... welll i am speech less...

normally its in bytes.. some time in worst case it may be few kbs... even one can imagine couple of MBs.... but Count in GB...

i dont know for others, but to me... this is the highest i ever hard... i never thought in my dreams that a HDD can have bad sectors in GBs...


----------



## ~Phenom~ (May 19, 2006)

well guys ,my system refused to boot last night due to bad HDD.
So , i repartitioned my HDD ,fixed my MBR , left all the bad sectors area unpartitioned reinstalled my WIN XP SP2 and all those softwares. Now , atlast I m back working on my machine.
@saurav cheeta , yes it showed 3.2 GB bad sectors but in MB.


----------

